# New stock rom released



## Geekzo (Jul 21, 2012)

A new stock has been released. The Build Number is UEBLG5 . to download it go to
http://samsung-updates.com/device/?id=GT-P3113


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

I wonder if this is an update that removes the local search function due to the Apple lawsuit...


----------



## BlackGravity (Aug 12, 2011)

whats new about it?.. anyone give it a go?


----------



## Geekzo (Jul 21, 2012)

BlackGravity said:


> whats new about it?.. anyone give it a go?


i Have Never tested this rom.


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

It looks the same and I haven't noticed anything different from the UEBLG2 yet other than a different kernel.


----------



## grobin (Jul 11, 2012)

I got the new P3113UEBLG5 update OTA a few days ago and really can't see or tell any difference.

When I upgraded OTA to 4.04 a week or so ago THAT made a huge positive improvement.

My Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 runs so much smoother now with 4.04 than it did with 4.03.

But can't see, feel, or tell any diff with the P3113UEBLG5 update. At least it didn't screw anything up!

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Please post your questions in the general Galaxy Tablet 2 forum. Development forum is for developers to post their creations only.

Thank you.


----------

